# Best Round Baler in USA



## mntractoraddict (Dec 7, 2014)

*Best Round baler*​
*Who makes the best round baler in USA*

New Holland / Case IH2031.25%John Deere2742.19%Vermeer1015.63%MF / Hesston / AGCO34.69%Claas00.00%Krone46.25%


----------



## mntractoraddict (Dec 7, 2014)

What is the best Round baler in the USA?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Vermeer gets my vote as number 1. John Deere and New Holland are a pretty close second.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Ooh, paint color pi$$ing contest. This ought to be fun.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here we go........


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

How come Kuhn is not up there?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No pissing contest. The one that you own (i suppose could be leased or borrowed as well), is working great, and rolling up hay.

Also the one that either makes you the most or loses the least amount of your money.

Just pick your favorite color and price point. And net wrap.


----------



## shadyoakhay (Oct 23, 2014)

I love my new Holland. however a deere will be one I look at next. unless new Holland shows them up with the new series


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

In my opinion there is no best round baler out there. Every brand has deficiencies and strong points. The dream round baler for my needs would have the operating principles of New Holland, the heavy components, scale and moisture monitor of Vermeer, and the dealer network and baler automation of John Deere.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

No color wars. Buy the baler one wants and paint it the color one wants.

I went with Vermeer when I bought new. Has been the right decision for me.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have had 3 round balers in the last 13 years JD 446, 458, and a Gehl. All bought new. The Gehl had the most issues. Been happy with JD. Hard to look else where when you have good luck with one brand.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

There's more to it than just the manufacturer!

Dealer support, parts availability, maintenance, operating expense--just to name a few--cause one baler to be "better" here than other balers.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> In my opinion there is no best round baler out there. Every brand has deficiencies and strong points. The dream round baler for my needs would have the operating principles of New Holland, the heavy components, scale and moisture monitor of Vermeer, and the dealer network and baler automation of John Deere.


New Holland has just as much dealer network and automation of John Deere in MY area. I do like the Vermeer moisture meter built into the baler. One thing I like a lot better about NH over JD is that their balers are cheaper. when i priced mine is was about $5,000 cheaper than a comparable JD baler.
The savings allowed me to buy a fully automated harvest Tec applicator and years of hay preservative.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Around where I live one would wear out a pickup driving around looking for very many NH or Vermeer rd balers in the field baling hay as majority are JD. I know my JD 467 has performed well. My neighbor has a new JD 469 with a moisture monitor & auto chain oiler.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Any of the late model round balers could be considered the best. Agree with Ralph, dealer service, parts availability and operator ability is what separates them IMO.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Balers are like BBQ - drive 100 miles and it all changes. 

Around MY immediate area, the predominate balers are Case/NH and Vermeer. You see a few JDs, but not that many.

I think the reason for that is my area is not heavily invested in agriculture. Others have noted the price differential between JD and other brands. For a small timer, that differential is hard to justify.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd probably take a McHale over any of them.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I really am impressed with my MF/Hesston 2756. Fully automated, one set of hoses to hookup, low profile pickup, and the service guy is a pretty decent human being...


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

I started this season with a new holland as my primary baler, and a case for my backup baler. Traded the case in mid season on a Deere and just traded the new holland in on another Deere. I am very pleased with the new Deere balers


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> Others have noted the price differential between JD and other brands. For a small timer, that differential is hard to justify.


Vermeer is about the same cost as Deere on comparable models. Three years ago when I was new baler shopping the 604 Super M from Vermeer cost more than the 468 Deere.

One reason I went with Vermeer because they offer a 4x5 commercial baler. The Deere 4x5 is sold as their entry level baler. At least it was when I was new baler shopping 3 years ago.

15 years ago all round balers here were green or red. Once Vermeer got a foot hold things changed.

Both Deere and Vermeer have excellent dealers locally.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

This could be debated until the end of time. Most know my preference for the other green color but since I've never used one, I can't vote for it, and I am drooling to get my hands on a Comprima, but that more than likely will never happen. Around here it's about an even split between JD and Vermeer. The largest Vermeer dealer in North America is an hour from here and during season their service is second to none. It does not matter what time of day or day of the week if you are broke down they will open their shop to fix it or get you the parts, they take it very seriously. But since I have a NH that's my vote.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Every dealer I talked to when I was baler shopping (Green and Yellow) told me the following:

If you buy a baler from us and it breaks down, we will loan you a baler to use until your baler is back online. This was a given as long as we owned the baler, not just while under warranty. It may not be the same size or have the net option but it will get your hay in a roll.

Can't beat dealer support no matter the color of the machine.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

(I think I said it in another thread, but I'll say it again......)

I found out this last summer that the ABSOLUTE BEST baler you can own......is one that will get your crop in a round, tied bale when you need it to! Especially if you are on a short deadline, for any reason!

(just my 2cents.)


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have two requirements for my round baler. It must be able to balel rotary combined sawdust fine barley straw. The second requirement it must have bale slice. New Holland is the only one that makes bale slice so that narrows it down


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> I have two requirements for my round baler. It must be able to balel rotary combined sawdust fine barley straw. The second requirement it must have bale slice. New Holland is the only one that makes bale slice so that narrows it down


Makes the choice easy.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Went to a farm Eq . auction in Delaware today a JD 568 Round Baler did $16000.00


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Bought a 2007 568 with 13,000 bales on it in 2010. Have replaced a top roller and a few baler teeth...(ditches can be quite hard on teeth). This fall, brand new 569 non premium and ran 3250 Cornstalks through it without a single problem. Yes green, whatever color you may, local MA AND PA NH dealership which are good family friends wanted a chance to compete, but for the price of 46K for a 569 nom premium, NH wanted 52K for their 560(speciality) and it didn't handle rotary wheat straw combined at 100 degrees it was kind of depressing. I would rather give my business to a ma and pa anyday over a flagship dealership but the balers were demoed and we chose the best suited for us.

Vermeer would be nice to run, but dealer locations are not ideal


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

T & R Hay Farms said:


> Bought a 2007 568 with 13,000 bales on it in 2010. Have replaced a top roller and a few baler teeth...(ditches can be quite hard on teeth). This fall, brand new 569 non premium and ran 3250 Cornstalks through it without a single problem. Yes green, whatever color you may, local MA AND PA NH dealership which are good family friends wanted a chance to compete, but for the price of 46K for a 569 nom premium, NH wanted 52K for their 560(speciality) and it didn't handle rotary wheat straw combined at 100 degrees it was kind of depressing. I would rather give my business to a ma and pa anyday over a flagship dealership but the balers were demoed and we chose the best suited for us.
> Vermeer would be nice to run, but dealer locations are not ideal


I would like to see one of the new style New Holland balers in rotary wheat straw. I am more interested in the 4 x 5.. I guess that's the 450


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> NH wanted 52K for their 560(speciality) and it didn't handle rotary wheat straw combined at 100 degrees it was kind of depressing.


Just curious, what was the problem with the 560 in wheat straw? Been holding off plotting to buy a RB series NH until I find out how that rotary stuffer works compared to the older (and in my opinion more effective) reciprocating stuffer.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> Just curious, what was the problem with the 560 in wheat straw? Been holding off plotting to buy a RB series NH until I find out how that rotary stuffer works compared to the older (and in my opinion more effective) reciprocating stuffer.


When we ran one, it had trouble starting the bale and yes I will admit it was some fine, brittle wheat straw. I did like that you could see the net wrap though.

Let me know how you like it when you get done plotting and decide to give it a whirl!  
On a side note, it would be awesome to run a Verneer in cornstalks...just is not fun driving the 2 hrs one way to a dealer to get a part


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

That's odd that a NH roll-belt had trouble starting a bale. They are supposed to be the best in the business for core starting.

I got called in to bale wheat straw once that looked like it had been through a tub grinder. BR780A with specialty crop mods had no trouble starting a bale, though I did throttle back quite a bit until the belts quit "walking", about the same time you would see density show on the bars, and the take up arm came off "30". The pick-up also did an excellent job of cleaning up that fine stuff. Before I got called they had tried an older Hesston to make rounds, but that baler left 1/3 of the straw behind, and it could not keep the bale turning. The few bales they made had a weird warty look to them, like burl wood. Wish I had some pics of them. After I was done with the main part of the field, I went back and picked up what was left of the windrows they went over. Just my ramblings


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

endrow said:


> Went to a farm Eq . auction in Delaware today a JD 568 Round Baler did $16000.00


Was that in Rehoboth Beach?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

discbinedr said:


> Was that in Rehoboth Beach?


LOL....a man don't want to admit he's been hanging around rehoboth beach


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

discbinedr said:


> Was that in Rehoboth Beach?


yes


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> LOL....a man don't want to admit he's been hanging around rehoboth beach


That is a fact.. but I do have to admit.. I was there


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> That is a fact.. but I do have to admit.. I was there


So endrow, is Rehoboth fairyland or what is the deal?

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Every dealer I talked to when I was baler shopping (Green and Yellow) told me the following:
> 
> If you buy a baler from us and it breaks down, we will loan you a baler to use until your baler is back online. This was a given as long as we owned the baler, not just while under warranty. It may not be the same size or have the net option but it will get your hay in a roll.
> 
> Can't beat dealer support no matter the color of the machine.


I would buy almost any brand from a dealer like that not many of them left. As we get more and more Flagship type dealers with 7, 8 , 10 or whatever locations this type of service is going by the wayside. . Eventually these places will run the Mom and Pops out and the customer will be nothing but a number.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

cornshucker said:


> Eventually these places will run the Mom and Pops out and the customer will be nothing but a number.


And all done by design.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> So endrow, is Rehoboth fairyland or what is the deal?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Somebody was telling me they saw a pair of queers walking down the beach and one had a pinwheel stuck in his ass while he walked down the beach......yeeeechhhhh.
Beautiful, expensive beach, but don't take the family there unless you don't mind that sorta thing.
Lots of "rainbow coalition" activity, too lol.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> I would buy almost any brand from a dealer like that not many of them left. As we get more and more Flagship type dealers with 7, 8 , 10 or whatever locations this type of service is going by the wayside. . Eventually these places will run the Mom and Pops out and the customer will be nothing but a number.


So true. We had a great local JD dealer. Deere came in and closed em down.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

endrow said:


> yes


I thought that was a JD 582 round baler. What did the 946 moco bring?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

A pinwheel.....really? Wth


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> So true. We had a great local JD dealer. Deere came in and closed em down.


Same here. The family had been a dealership forever.

Luckily for us 3 small dealerships went together and formed a small network of dealerships. They are a good bunch and nice to do business with.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Because that's how the companies want it...

Sooner or later, though, folks will have enough... some other company will come in with excellent dealer service network and they'll start getting the business, and the others will have to follow suit.

I DO think that yall are right, though... it'll get a lot worse before it gets better!

Later! OL JR


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Believe it or not, our local Kubota and New Holland dealers feel more like the way the old family Deere dealerships used to be.
New Holland dealer has flat out helped me for free a few times when they didnt have to.
Local Deere dealer had one salesman that was really helpful, but he left.


----------



## Cattleman1524 (Oct 27, 2014)

I will have to say krone is probably top baler in my small community there is 10 krone 1500 vario packs and out of them mine has had the most problems but it sat outside for 3 years before we bought it but other then that no problems some of them have over 15000 bales they are still going strong the biggest thing is the best dealer is 2 and half hours away


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

TJH said:


> This could be debated until the end of time. Most know my preference for the other green color but since I've never used one, I can't vote for it, and I am drooling to get my hands on a Comprima, but that more than likely will never happen. Around here it's about an even split between JD and Vermeer. The largest Vermeer dealer in North America is an hour from here and during season their service is second to none. It does not matter what time of day or day of the week if you are broke down they will open their shop to fix it or get you the parts, they take it very seriously. But since I have a NH that's my vote.


I use eubanks equipment. You're right they are about as good as service as you can get. They are about an hour and a half from me and they have been out to my field working on a mower with me on a Sunday before. I use new idea mowers and Vermeer mowers and they are awesome. Still voted for deere balers.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

We run NH. Very heavy machine. Vermeer is just not in our area, but I see good things about them. Deere's run in cycles here. There are only a few "hay" guys in our area, but a lot of guys are making straw for a local erosion business. Outside of the "Deere" only guys, more run NH than any other, but we just lost our dealership so we will see if that changes. It won't change for us because we do all of our own mechanic work. Our local Deere just changed hands for the third time in five years and there is no rumor of closing it, but I just don't know.


----------

